# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Relaxatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Relaxatie, ook bij u thuis!*
We hoeven niet per se de fitnesscentra of de wellnesscentra af te lopen om aan relaxatie te doen. Ook thuis kunnen we ons ontspannen! We moeten alleen weten hoe...


*Relaxatie: definitie en effecten* 

Relaxatie is een 'psychotherapeutische methode die gebruikt maakt van bewuste ontspanning en beheersing van de spiertonus'. Het gaat er met andere woorden om dat we ons weer bewust worden van ons lichaam en onze gevoelens, en dat via een reeks oefeningen. Als we het integreren in ons dagdagelijkse leven heeft relaxatie heel wat heilzame effecten: het vermindert stress, het helpt ademhalingsproblemen onder controle houden en voorkomen, het vermindert het aantal astma-aanvallen, het verbetert de kwaliteit van onze slaap en zelfs ons zelfbeeld. Als we in harmonie zijn met onszelf en naar ons lichaam luisteren, voelen we ons meestal beter in ons vel…. 


*Inademen, uitademen...*

Heel wat alternatieve artsen schrijven hun patiënten relaxatie voor. Dat kan dan yoga zijn, meditatie, tai chi, sofrologie, enz. Maar er bestaan ook heel eenvoudige technieken waarmee we ons bij ons thuis kunnen ontspannen. De eerste methode is de ademhaling! Het is de gemakkelijkste en snelste manier om spanningen kwijt te raken. Adem in en blaas daarbij uw buik op als een ballon (uw borstkas mag niet bewegen) en adem uit terwijl u uw buik loslaat of intrekt. De hoeveel uitgeademde lucht is veel groter dan bij een gewone ademhaling (die gebeurt met het bovenste deel van de longen). Deze techniek verbetert de zuurstoftoevoer naar het bloed en het ontspannend effect is meteen duidelijk voelbaar! 


*Weer voeling krijgen met uw lichaam*

Een andere methode bestaat er gewoon in om na te denken en u 'bewust' te worden van de dagelijkse handelingen die u uitvoert. Nathalie Peretti, sofroloog en trainer, raadt aan om 'verplichte momenten van de dag te nemen en die om te zetten in momenten van relaxatie. Een voorbeeld is onder de douche: was u en let daarbij op alle zones van uw lichaam die u inzeept. Of als u koffie drinkt: sta even stil bij de smaaksensaties die u voelt, bij het effect van de warme koffie in uw mond, in uw slokdarm, enz.' De bedoeling is om weer voeling te krijgen met uw lichaam en gevoelens die we door de gewoonte niet meer gewaarworden te herontdekken. 


*Hoe vaak en hoe lang?*

Het is niet de duur van de relaxatieoefening die telt, maar wel de regelmaat. Het is beter om er elke ochtend één of twee minuten aan te besteden dan één keer per week 20 minuten. 'Relaxatie is levenshygiëne en tegelijk een filosofie', aldus Nathalie Peretti. 'Als je moet wachten op het geschikte moment, de juiste muziek of de nieuwe matras, dan komt het er nooit van! Persoonlijk heb ik als sofroloog me het devies eigen gemaakt: 'Een verloren moment moet een moment van ontspanning worden''. 


*Tegenindicaties*

Op zich zijn er geen tegenindicaties, maar zwangere vrouwen, hartpatiënten en mensen met neurologische problemen (psychose, zware depressie, enz.) wenden zich beter tot hun arts voor ze beginnen met specifieke relaxatietechnieken.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

